# Help with download, please



## Goldkatana (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi all,

Sorry to have to ask, but I've purchased Zeitgeist #3 and cannot figure out how to actually download it.  It shows in my purchases but I don't see a link for the download.  Where should I go to accomplish this?

Any hints would be greatly appreciated.

Goldkatana


----------



## Goldkatana (Feb 20, 2012)

Aha!  Back into Shop, then Customer Area!


----------



## Boarstorm (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm not intending to co-opt this thread or anything, but it seemed more efficient to post here than create a new thread with a virtually identical title.

I'm having a similar issue, except once I actually attempt to download the Zeitgeist PF Starter Pack, I get an Internal Server Error.  I've tried in Firefox and IE.  Am I doing something wrong, or is the store experiencing some downtime?

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Morrus (Feb 20, 2012)

Boarstorm said:


> I'm not intending to co-opt this thread or anything, but it seemed more efficient to post here than create a new thread with a virtually identical title.
> 
> I'm having a similar issue, except once I actually attempt to download the Zeitgeist PF Starter Pack, I get an Internal Server Error. I've tried in Firefox and IE. Am I doing something wrong, or is the store experiencing some downtime?
> 
> Any advice would be appreciated.




I'm not sure what the error is, but you can download it directly from the ZEITGEIST web page.


----------

